# okaloosa island 9/17



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

pretty good day, met up with mcahill4713 from Illinois, get set up around 530, we landed 3 stingrays, 1 of which was pretty large and had a big bite, 18 whiting, 1 pompano, and 1 permit

luckly no cats were around, only caught 1 in the 4.5 hours we were there

pics to follow


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

THanks for the report.

shrimp or fleas? 
chicken rig?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

How is the taste of permit compared to pompano? I've never had either, but I hear pompano is about the best tasting fish in the gulf


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never had whiting. Are they any good? They are just so small I'm curious if they are keeping a few and going three the trouble of cleaning them for such a small fillet.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah, guess you could call them chicken rigs, we used on store bought pompano rigs and i had some that i made, both did well. caught them on sandfleas and shrimp, 
whiting is good, not alot of flavor unlike pompano, but 2 whiting is plenty for the wife and i.

mcahill kept most of the fish, i brought home the pomp and 3 or 4 whiting


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! You've got a lot of whiting to clean!!! That Permit is going to be amazing! Pompano/Permit the best darn tasting fish in the Gulf. I can't wait to snag me a few more! I have yet to catch a Permit, but I've caught sizeable pomps. The bigger fillets are still amazing. Enjoy your catch duder! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you guys did well! Thanks for the report!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice fish!!!
It looks like a shark tried to take a bite out of that stingray


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Great Job Homie!!!! You going to the big trout seminar tonight?


----------



## dnordstromjr (Sep 18, 2013)

I think thats a BIG pomp not a Perm


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

dnordstromjr said:


> I think thats a BIG pomp not a Perm


That's definitely a permit.

Awesome catch!


----------



## dnordstromjr (Sep 18, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's definitely a permit.
> 
> Awesome catch!


I have caught a 5lb Pomp - looks the same to me


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

dnordstromjr said:


> I have caught a 5lb Pomp - looks the same to me



When you can see them side by side it is easier to see the difference. The dorsal is the easiest give away.


----------



## dnordstromjr (Sep 18, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> When you can see them side by side it is easier to see the difference. The dorsal is the easiest give away.


OHHHHH!!! ok, it WAS a Permit I caught! It was delicious!! Thank you!!


----------

